# advice on purchasing photoshop



## msf (Sep 22, 2010)

So I havent kept up on the newest products of photoshop for the last 7 or so years.  I had photoshop CS1 and was happy with it.  It did what I needed.

Now that I got a dual core laptop and plan on getting a quad core desktop its time to upgrade.  Plus ive heard so many good advancements in photoshop that will help speed up the workflow, I think I have to upgrade.

So my question is what all do I need to get?  Besides CS4 or CS5.  Theres lightroom, theres bridge, theres creative suite, etc.

I missed my chance to buy the CS4 upgrade new from stores like bhphotovideo, but maybe theres other stores that still has cs4 upgrades for sales.  Does anyone know of any by chance?

If I have to get a new version of CS5, perhaps I could get the student/teacher edition, might be worth taking a college class.    I know the old terms lets you use Photoshop's educational version commercially after your finished being a student, hopefully thats still the case.

I know theres gimp, but its to hard to use now, im use to photoshops layouts and shortcut keys.

I mostly use photoshop for touching up portraits and other photograph subjects. I dont create to much or do web design in it.


----------



## KenC (Sep 22, 2010)

I recently picked up CS5 for a new computer (mac), having used CS on a PC with XP previously.  Bridge is included in the basic CS5 software and is handy for dealing with raw files.  There are a few improvements from CS, some of which I find very useful: spot healing brush, better bw conversion tools, better Adobe Camera Raw.  I also don't do anything really crazy in PS and usually don't have more than about 100 MB files, and for what it's worth, CS5 runs just fine for me on a 3.2 GHz dual-core i3 with 4 GB ram.  I don't know CS4 or whether it's still available, but if so, it may well do what you need.  I've never used Lightroom, but my impression is that its main function is to organize files and do minor edits, so I don't see how it would help me, since what I have is pretty well organized (and no $ riding on it!) and I often need the greater editing power of PS.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 22, 2010)

I would really recommend Lightroom.  It has totally revolutionized my workflow.  

There really isn't much that you can do in LR, that you can't do with Photoshop...but Lightroom is just so much smoother and easier when it comes to dealing with a lot of images.  It's primary function is to give you a means to control your workflow in a very efficient manor.  
And what it does that Photoshop doesn't, is use a non-destructive process.  In a nutshell, it 'imports' the images by creating a data base of where the image files are, and creates a preview.  From there on, any changes you make in LR, are stored in a separate file and not saved into the original image.  So the integrity of the image is not compromised by opening & saving, and you don't_ have to_ create multiple copies etc.  

Lightroom is not a replacement for Photoshop.  There are many things that Photoshop does that LR can't.  And if you are doing some in-depth editing, you'll probably want to use Photoshop, but LR is no slouch when it comes to editing images.  You can make many different adjustment, apply many effects etc.  After all, it was made with photographers in mind, so it has the tools that we use most.  Photoshop, on the other hand, is an all encompassing image editor, with many tools that you'll never use.

So the 'best' scenario (IMO) is to use both LR and Photoshop in tandem.  Certainly not the cheapest option, but there it is.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I would really recommend Lightroom.  It has totally revolutionized my workflow.
> 
> There really isn't much that you can do in LR, that you can't do with Photoshop...but Lightroom is just so much smoother and easier when it comes to dealing with a lot of images.  It's primary function is to give you a means to control your workflow in a very efficient manor.
> And what it does that Photoshop doesn't, is use a non-destructive process.  In a nutshell, it 'imports' the images by creating a data base of where the image files are, and creates a preview.  From there on, any changes you make in LR, are stored in a separate file and not saved into the original image.  So the integrity of the image is not compromised by opening & saving, and you don't_ have to_ create multiple copies etc.
> ...



+1 to what Mike says. I love Lightroom. Still learning all its bells and whistles but its can do much more than I thought.


----------



## msf (Sep 24, 2010)

is the creative suite worth getting, if I can get the educational student/teacher edition, its only $100 more at $300.  it comes with bridge, illustrator and a couple other things.


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Sep 24, 2010)

Get it only if you think you will continue to use the other additions going forward.
Because, typically, you can't upgrade just photoshop in the future if you get the suite.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 24, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I would really recommend Lightroom.  It has totally revolutionized my workflow.
> 
> There really isn't much that you can do in LR, that you can't do with Photoshop...but Lightroom is just so much smoother and easier when it comes to dealing with a lot of images.  It's primary function is to give you a means to control your workflow in a very efficient manor.
> And what it does that Photoshop doesn't, is use a non-destructive process.  In a nutshell, it 'imports' the images by creating a data base of where the image files are, and creates a preview.  From there on, any changes you make in LR, are stored in a separate file and not saved into the original image.  So the integrity of the image is not compromised by opening & saving, and you don't_ have to_ create multiple copies etc.
> ...



:thumbup: +2.  I have LR3 and CS5 on my Mac.  Most of the time LR3 is all that I need and only finish editing in CS5 when there is something LR can't do.  As for picking up CS5.  If you buy an Wacom Intuos tablet right now you can get a full version of CS5 for $299 and have an excellent editing tool to go with it.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 24, 2010)

Dont listen to these guys, they are clueless...

Just use Microsoft Paint, it is just as good as PS and probably better. :thumbup:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 24, 2010)

I got the design standard creative suite but I do most of my own design work so that having Illustrator and InDesign was important. But as mentioned before, once you get the suite you can't upgrade to just PS if you decide you don't use the rest of the software.

Btw, I don't believe you'll be able to upgrade from CS1 to CS4 or 5. I think you can only upgrade from two generations back.


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 25, 2010)

Yup can upgrade 3 generations.  

ive tried paint, but it causes to many artifacts when you save as a jpg.  the other tools and filters are awesome though, so its a shame about teh artifacts.

didnt think about the cost of upgrading the suite, def something to think about.


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 25, 2010)

wow, the upgrade for the creative suite seems to be $490 to $665 depending on the version your upgrading from.  might be worth buying the student/teacher edition each time.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 26, 2010)

There appears to be a little common sense creeping in to this forum, if you don't need it, don't get it. H


----------



## KmH (Sep 26, 2010)

By all means take a class (any class) so you qualify to purchase in Adobe's Education Store. http://store1.adobe.com/cfusion/sto...event=displayEduConditions&nr=0&promoid=FCRWP

The CS5 Creative Suite Master Collection - Student Edition is $899.

CS5 Photoshop Extended - Student Edition is $199.

Photoshop Lightroom 3 - Student Edition is $89.

In North America, Student Editions can be used for commercial purposes even while the student is still in school.

Photoshop Lightroom and Photoshop CS5 both use Adobe Camera Raw 6.x (ACR) for editing Raw data files. Photoshop CS5 then has all the other Photoshop tools and functions.

Photoshop Lightroom 3's main function is image database management, not image editing.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 26, 2010)

................


----------



## AdobeBrad (Sep 30, 2010)

msf said:


> So I havent kept up on the newest products of photoshop for the last 7 or so years.  I had photoshop CS1 and was happy with it.  It did what I needed.
> 
> If I have to get a new version of CS5, perhaps I could get the student/teacher edition, might be worth taking a college class.    I know the old terms lets you use Photoshop's educational version commercially after your finished being a student, hopefully thats still the case.
> 
> ...



Hey, 

I work on behalf of Adobe, and want to chime in. The Adobe CS5 package is definitely your best bet if you are enrolled as a student. If you meet eligibility requirement you can pick up Adobe Creative  Suite 5 Student and Teacher Editions with a discount of up to 80% off the retail price.   The Student and Teacher Edition has all the features and functionalities of the full version and yes you can even be use it for commercial purposes.  So if you&#8217;re student, it&#8217;s a no-brainer.  Do any of you use Creative Suite?&#8221;


----------

